# Rebooting the World's Oldest Digital Computer



## J-Sun (Nov 22, 2012)

Now that it's working again, this Bletchley Park machine is apparently the world's oldest working computer. Und mit das blinkenlights!


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 22, 2012)

Good to see this working again. It's a part of our modern history and should be preserved for future generations.

From a personal point of view - this machine kind of resembles how I always imagined Asimov's _Multivac_ to look (but with a voice rather than a printer).


----------

